# Three rescued disabled 32-foot sailboat



## casey1999

3 rescued off sailboat from Honolulu stranded in Pacific - Hawaii News - Honolulu Star-Advertiser

container ship has rescued three people from a disabled 32-foot sailboat adrift nearly 800 miles west of the California-Oregon border

Must have got caught up in remains of Ana:
http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...emnants_to_douse_Washington.html?id=280544932


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Rescued in 20 foot seas. That would have been fun looking up the side of a 900 foot ship.

Lucky.


----------



## casey1999

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Rescued in 20 foot seas. That would have been fun looking up the side of a 900 foot ship.
> 
> Lucky.


I could be wrong, but this may have been the boat tied up next to mine a few weeks ago undergoing repairs. It was owned by navy man and needed to go to Washington state. If I am right it had a modified coach roof with some big "windows". I will try to find out for sure.

Pacific Northwest Boating News: Rescuers reach disabled 32-foot sailboat 800 miles off Oregon coast | Three Sheets Northwest

Rescuers reach disabled 32-foot sailboat 800 miles off Oregon coast
By Scott Wilson on October 27, 2014

A 32-foot sailboat en route from Hawaii to Everett became disabled approximately 800 miles off the California/Oregon coast last night and activated an EPIRB, summoning assistance from the Coast Guard and the Automated Mutual-Assistance Vessel Rescue (AMVER) system.

This morning, the 965-foot container ship Hyundai Grace reached the sailing vessel Hale's Revenge in deteriorating conditions and is attempting to establish communications. Seas are reported to be 20 feet and rising with winds at 35 knots. A Coast Guard C-130 is being dispatched to the scene as well.

Coast Guard watchstanders received the EPIRB distress signal just before 7 p.m. on Sunday. When communication was established with the sailboat, the three persons on board were all reported to be in good condition, but that the boat had been damaged and was currently adrift.

There is a 32-foot Islander sailboat named Hale's Revenge registered out of Honolulu to owner Josh Elston, and a Navy Officer of that name stationed there at Pearl Harbor. There is no confirmation that either that particular vessel or person are those involved in this incident, but both Pearl Harbor and Everett are major U.S. Navy bases and the time of year is unusual for recreational transits of the North Pacific.

The San Francisco Chronicle has additional information on the story here.

UPDATE 11:49 A.M. - The Seattle Times is reporting that the Hyundai Grace has successfully rescued all three sailors in good condition from Hale's Revenge late this morning and is continuing on to Panama with them aboard. The sailboat itself was not recovered and remains afloat as a hazard to navigation in the North Pacific.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I don't know that route at all, but let me just check the lattitude of Washington state... 48o North.... And the date.... Very late October.... And the size of the boatlett.....


----------



## svHyLyte

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I don't know that route at all, but let me just check the lattitude of Washington state... *48o North*.... And the date.... Very late October.... And the size of the boatlett.....


Mark--If you want to insert the symbol for Degrees, the key code is "Alt167". E.G. 48º N. More key codes are given at "Useful Shortcuts--Alt Codes"

On the subject of discussion, the north Pacific at this time of year is Not a Happy Place. BTDT--Got the T-Shirt


----------



## casey1999

Yea, this was the boat docked next to mine over this past summer. Apparently the crew left in I think it was July/August for Washington State but had some damage and returned to the harbor (north shore Oahu). The boat was tied back up next to mine. A few times I put some extra dock lines on the boat when the existing were chafing through and we had some wind and large swell. The boat moved a couple months ago and I thought it was sold. Friend of mine worked on the boat and told me last night it had moved to Ala Wai and from there departed for Washington state about Oct 5th.


----------



## casey1999

Must have been quite a rescue:

Hyundai Container vessel rescues sailors in distress | Maritime news | VesselFinder

Hyundai Grace has rescued three sailors from a sailboat in distress in the Pacific Ocean.

The 32-foot Hale's Revenge sailboat became disabled on October 26 around 7 p.m. local time. The incident occurred approximately 800 miles west off the California-Oregon coast while the vessel was en route from Honolulu to Everett.

Hyundai Grace responded as part of the Automated Mutual-Assistance Vessel Rescue system (Amver) and it reached the sailboat on the next morning, October 27. The crew of the container ship rescued the three sailors in treacherous weather conditions, winds at 35 knots and seas rising at 20 feet. They all were said to be in good health condition. Hyundai Grace continued towards Panama while the disabled boat was left adrift in the North Pacific.

Hyundai Grace (IMO number 9330721 and MMSI 372861000) was built in 2007 and is registered in Panama. The 284-metre vessel has a deadweight of 63,439-DWT.


----------



## hannahmburn

Hi all -

Hello-

I'm writing from Seattle's NPR affiliate, KUOW. We're trying to get in touch with the folks on the Hale's Revenge when the boat was rescued.

Can you help me out?

Many thanks,
Hannah Burn
Producer 
KUOW 94.9 n p r 
O: 206 616 7522


----------



## Kevin Jones

I was the skipper of Hale's Revenge. We left Honolulu October 6th with two crew to deliver the boat to Everett, WA. The boat was a heavy displacement, full keel cruiser. It was well-equipped for the voyage, and I am an experienced skipper. It was late in the year, but I knew the risk and planned accordingly.

We were swamped by an irregular breaking wave at roughly 42N 142W, about 800 miles or so from Cape Flattery. The cabin doors were destroyed and the larger house windows were knocked out. The boat was swamped. We removed the water, but subsequent breaking waves just filled the cabin again and again. With more than 800 miles to go, continued depressions on the menu, no way to secure the cabin, chronic seasickness in one crew member and serious injuries in the other, and the onset of hypothermia, my decision to activate our EPIRB was easy. My first job is to deliver the crew alive, after all.

Hale's Revenge was low in the water when the two crew were hoisted aboard the Hyundai Grace. Before I left it I scuttled it by cutting the raw water intake hose. Derelict boats are a hazard to navigation, and this is the protocol. I imagine it took a day or so to finish going down.

This was a calculated risk by experienced sailors delivering a well-equipped, seaworthy boat. My policy is to draw a line between personal discomfort and safety. I can take a lot of personal discomfort, but I don't negotiate when safety or seaworthiness are on the line. Especially with other people's lives. This was just an unfortunate accident.

Kevin Jones
BACKBEAT SAILING


----------



## CalebD

Thank you Kevin Jones for checking in at sailnet.

The internet can be amazing, huh?

Thank you for scuttling your boat as well - sad as that must have been.


----------



## casey1999

Aloha Kevin,
Happy to hear all is well with you and your crew. Thanks for the details as to what actually happened.


----------



## Volksdragon

Good job kevin


----------



## souljour2000

This was a interesting story for those who may have read about it.....seemed a rather abrupt thread though really...kudos to the skipper for his forthright comments....still surprised it didn't get more "play" in here somehow ...Thats probably a good thing. but I would have liked to learn more details of the weather and the way the boat was set-up when it took the rogue wave...On the otherhand..it seems the skipper simply took the risks..and it just plain didn't pan out this time...No doubt they were fortunate to get picked up drivin a 32-foot" glass factory" in Oct in those waters to be sure...but why have an old full keeler that is sound and strong and sure...oh.."except for the jalousie windows"...that tends to kind of cancel out all the other good stuff that a good old beast can give you.


----------

